# Short Luteal Phase - Please help



## emma26 (Apr 24, 2013)

Hi

My sister has been ttc for 7 months (not as long as some, inc me, i know!!) but I am so worried about her as I desperately don't want her to have to go through what I have/am going through!!

Basically, she has been charting and it transpires that she may have a really short luteal phase of 9 days. What does this mean?? DH and I, our problems are male Factor, have not experienced this before. I really want to be able to give her some advice, preferably from people who are/was in the same boat or have dealt with this issue before!!

I personally think that she got pregnant this month, due to her having a small pinkish brown bleed at 6dpo. However AF arrived at 9dpo, 3 days earlier than usual. Is this a short luteal phase or a bio-chemical pregnancy, or both  

Any help would be so gratefully received!! 

Thanks Ladies

Em xx


----------



## Helena123 (Jun 11, 2011)

Hi,

I charted for a year and definitely had a short luteal phase - some months as low as 8 days.  The average length is 14 days, so your sister's average of 12 days is not bad.  It sounds like she has just had an unusual month or bio-chem pregnancy.  If she has more months like this, then the following may be of use to her:- 

I started taking Agnus Castus and Evening Primrose Oil up until ovulation and for me, it did lengthen my cycle and increase luteal phase to an average of 10 days.  The clinic that I used in Denmark expressed concern over the shortness, whereas when I brought it up with my GP she was not concerned, but always honest that she was no expert on fertility issues.

I managed to obtain a prescription of Clomid from my GP as I did a bit of internet research and read about ladies in the USA using Clomid to bring about an earlier ovulation - it is taken on different days to those who use it to bring about ovulation.  If I remember rightly - ovulation tends to average out on the same day each month and the luteal phase is the period that tends to vary.  (Please note that the prescription was on the basis that I paid privately for follicle tracking scans to ensure I did not produce too many eggs and I never needed to use the Clomid as I was fortunate to fall pregnant before that cycle).

If your sister does have a short luteal phase then she will want to be using progesterone pessaries when she falls pregnant. This was another thing that my GP was clueless about, but I managed to get on prescription from her.

Charting can be a very informative tool - is she taking her temperature too?... as that might be able to shed light on her cycle this month.

All the best to you both x


----------



## emma26 (Apr 24, 2013)

Thanks so so much Helena, I will send this info to her now!!!

Have you had your baby boy yet?? Congratulations

xx


----------



## coucou2009 (Sep 12, 2012)

At the beginning of my fertility treatment, the Dr. thought that maybe I had a short lutal phase because I would have lots of brown discharge before my period. This he said could effect the quality of the ovulation. So I did a couple of rounds of clomid but that thinned my uterine lining too much. Once I started the IUI`s I had the suppositories after ovulation. That is supposed to help with the lutal phase. She should see a dr. if this is a problem because this is something that could affect her fertility.


----------



## emma26 (Apr 24, 2013)

Thanks so much for your response coucou! I will be telling her all that I have learnt from you guys!!

Good Luck for your impending ICSI. We will be starting our 2nd round in 4 weeks!!!

x


----------



## coucou2009 (Sep 12, 2012)

Your welcome. I just did my first IVF. I am towards the end of my two week wait. OTD is on Monday and am a plain wreck.
It is amazing how much stuff you learn from going through this journey. Keep me posted about your sister and good luck to you too


----------



## emma26 (Apr 24, 2013)

Hahaha, coucou, I read my own signature and thought it was yours! Duh!!!! That is why I thought you had had ICSI. OMG hilarious.

Anyway, masses of good luck to you!! How exciting! Monday isn't very far away!!!! Eeeek.
I was a wreck during the 2ww in ICSI #1. I am hoping that I will be a little calmer in the next round......

x


----------

